# Oh Snap. Allan McNish Catches Peugeot Sport Videotaping Audi R18 Pit Stop Practice in Video Blog



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport driver Allan McNish has continued his video blog effort this year and he's just filed his latest entry from this weekend's 1000KM of Spa. In the piece, Allan talks a bit about Spa, his spin on the first lap and... what's that?... he catches Peugeot in the act of videotaping Audi Sport practicing pit stops!

Watch it below and also check out * Allan's blog HERE * and become a fan of Allan on * his official Facebook Fan Page HERE *


----------

